# T-Mobile h6315 upgrade



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a 6315 Ipaq and want to upgrade it to Windows Mobile 5.0. I am currently running Windows Pocket PC Phone Edition 2003.

Anyone know if this can be done?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

No the 6315 won't be offered a WM 5.0 upgrade. I don't even think they offered a WM2003SE upgrade and that was a couple years ago.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I know it's not "offered", but is there a place to download (purchase) a copy of 5.0 and install it on the phone?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

No. OS releases are a per device item only HP or your phone provider in conjunction with HP would be able to offer it. If you even got ahold of the base WM5.0 and tried to install it it would have MANY bugs as its not customized for your device.


----------

